# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Heerlen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Centrum Heerlen

Adres: Vlotstraat 7, Heerlen

Website: www.huisartsdewit.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit?*

----------

